# Big Game Reiseberichte



## Sailfisch (6. März 2005)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich habe eben oben ein neues Thema eröffnet und festgetackert! Darin werden die Reiseberichte des Big Game Bereichs verlinkt. Das Ganze soll zur Übersichtlichkeit beitragen. Wenn ich Berichte übersehen haben sollte oder neue eingestellt werden, welche der Verlinkung bedürfen, so mailt einen kurzen Hinweis oder stellt es hier ein.
Die Berichte sollten einen gewissen Umfang haben und auch Bilder enthalten.
Besten Dank für Eure Hinweise bereits an dieser Stelle.
Wenns Euch nicht gefällt, so können wirs auch wieder rausnehmen. Ich halte es aber für sinnvoll!


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Reiseberichte*

Hallohallo,

@ Sailfisch gleich: der BGFC (Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland) Ortsgruppe Ost(Berlin) trifft sich demnächst wieder - im April! Magst net rüberkommen und einen Bericht über den Urlaub abgeben, so mit Beamer etc.? Das wäre was!

Gruß

Karsten

PS: die Reiseberichte wären mit ´ner eigenen Überschrift hier im BG-Forum besser zu finden - wenn wir alle Berichte hier vereinen, findet´s bei der Suchfunktion vielleicht nicht jeder?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Reiseberichte*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallohallo,
> 
> @ Sailfisch gleich: der BGFC (Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland) Ortsgruppe Ost(Berlin) trifft sich demnächst wieder - im April! Magst net rüberkommen und einen Bericht über den Urlaub abgeben, so mit Beamer etc.? Das wäre was!
> 
> ...



Ja das wäre ein gute Idee, allerdings mußte ich schon die HV in München und das Treffen im Sauerland aus Termingründen absagen. Mal schauen, obs geht.

Dein P.S. verstehe ich nicht  |kopfkrat


----------



## Stingray (6. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Reiseberichte*

Man Sailfisch, super Sache #6 . Schön übersichtlich. Erste Sahne #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Reiseberichte*

Na PS = wenn wir unser Forum durchforsten, dann fallen Überschriften wie

- Maleviden
- Mexiko
- Jemen
- etc.

doch besser ins Auge zu ´nem Thread?

Sinnvoll wäre doch eher wie im Norwegen-Forum die Gruppierung

- Angeltechniken Big Game
- Reiseberichte Big Game
- Anreise und Unterkunft Big Game

als Kanalisierung? Hat sich in meinen Augen bei "NOrwegen" bestens bewährt!


----------

